
You are thinking about serverless costs all wrong - zn44
https://theburningmonk.com/2019/01/you-are-thinking-about-serverless-costs-all-wrong/
======
jillesvangurp
The article makes an important point: AWS (well, lambda in this case) may not
be cheap but it allows you to cut cost related to paying people to do things
more cheaply. Yes, if you have the resources, the time, and the in house
knowledge, you might be better off running a few cheap servers in some data
center. But on the other hand, you risk wasting enough time (and thus money in
salaries) that it would pay for the potential savings in amazon bills for
years to come.

The math is pretty brutal. If you are paying on the order of 10-15K for a
single person month that can essentially take care of quite a bit of Amazon
bills. We're doing around 2K/month for our setup. We used to run in Hetzner at
around 300/month. AWS is definitely more expensive for us.

I've considered doing the work to reduce the bills a bit but I can't justify
putting 2-3 weeks into reducing cost by say 30% or so. I would say this should
be feasible in principle given that we are over provisioning and running a few
things in a less than optimal way. Using less instances, utilizing them more
properly, maybe eliminating a few of the routers, etc we should be able to cut
down quite a bit.

------
CodeWriter23
An inescapable fact about Lambda pricing. It rounds up to the nearest 100ms
interval. I target 10-25ms typical in my HTTP functions, which means I’m
throwing 75-90% of my money into the fire if I choose Lambda.

------
skybrian
It seems like most of the advantages listed for serverless also apply to App
Engine. How do the costs compare? When would you pick one over the other?

------
Svenstaro
Can you test AWS lambda properly nowadays?

